
Letter on Penn State player’s hair disgusting is an conversation we need - wglb
https://www.chicagotribune.com/columns/heidi-stevens/ct-heidi-stevens-wednesday-penn-state-football-letter-dreadlocks-1008-20191009-j2bzd3ia2jbkjn4avnoihvket4-story.html
======
ColinWright
OK, so firstly:

    
    
        Unfortunately, our website is currently unavailable in
        most European countries.  We are engaged on the issue
        and committed to looking at options that support our
        full range of digital offerings to the EU market.
    
        We continue to identify technical compliance solutions
        that will provide all readers with our award-winning
        journalism.
    

Secondly, I can't parse the title as presented.

So, can anyone provide some insight?

~~~
wglb
Original title had to be shortened to fit length restrictions. Original is

 _Column: Letter calling Penn State football player’s hair ‘disgusting’ is an
ugly conversation we need to have_

Did a google search and tried for the cache, but it is apparently not
populated yet:
[https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf=ACYBGNSC1MWgrwKaK3BWoBkM...](https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf=ACYBGNSC1MWgrwKaK3BWoBkMYl7Teg5lDw:1570655622558&q=Column:+Letter+calling+Penn+State+football+players+hair+‘disgusting’+is+an+ugly+conversation+we+need+to+have&spell=1&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi7tcmTjJDlAhVC-
qwKHRx5Bn4QBQguKAA&biw=1433&bih=717&dpr=2)

Does nytimes work for you? [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/09/sports/penn-
state-racist-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/09/sports/penn-state-racist-
letter-dreadlocks.html)

Or this one: [https://sports.yahoo.com/penn-state-football-player-
tweets-r...](https://sports.yahoo.com/penn-state-football-player-tweets-
racist-letter-from-alum-about-disgusting-dreadlocks-011741179.html)

~~~
ColinWright
Thanks - I'll check it out later. All these links require the jumping through
a significant number of inconvenient hoops, and I don't have time just now.

